# Quick nipple/131 trip



## skindeep (May 31, 2009)

Ran to the nipple this morning. Arrived at daylight and immediately had a fish on. Turned out to be a barracuda. Fished until about 11 with just one mystery knockdown. Finally, caught a nice sail just west of 131 on a 30W. Had 5 kids under the age of 10 on board with all 5 peering over the side as I wired the fish. Needless to say they got an earful about the unpredictability of a fish at boatside. Ended up with two hurling over the side and called it a day about 12:30.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

One fish with a bill is better than 5 without one. Good job


----------



## Butcherpen (Oct 8, 2007)

What a man! I have a hard enough time hearding cats on land much less 5 kids on a boat. Good job for taking them and showing what bluewater is meant to be.


----------



## Magic236 (Oct 1, 2007)

Take those kids fishing, we need future deckhands! I recall when my youngest kid was under 10, it was a full time job just keeping up w/ him on a boat,but it was worth it.......


----------



## marlinchaser (Oct 11, 2007)

Notice the boys are looking at the fish; the girl is looking at the camera!! Typical female; they learn young. LOL


----------



## reel stripper 29 (Aug 19, 2009)

Nice catch wish I could have been out there insted of working.:bowdown:bowdown


----------

